# [SOLVED, user error] Cannot embed images from sites.google.com any more



## Shut Up Legs (11 Sep 2017)

I tried embedding an image from sites.google.com in a post just now, and got a popup message saying I can't do that any more, and listing some sites for which it's allowed. When did this policy change, and why is there no notification of the change in the Site News sub-forum?

The embed image popup says the following:


> You may embed media from the following sites: Dailymotion, Facebook, Google+, Instagram, LiveLeak, Metacafe, Tumblr, Twitter, Vimeo, YouTube



It doesn't appear to apply retroactively, as the embedded images in my lengthy Italy / France trip report are all still present, which is good, because I would have been pretty unhappy if I'd had to re-edit all those posts.

I use sites.google.com because it's easy to use and there's no advertising, so I'd like to continue using it to show my images in CycleChat.

Regards & thanks,

--- Victor.


----------



## KnackeredBike (12 Sep 2017)

Probably because you're pressing the video button rather than the image button to the left.

You can still embed images from Google Sites.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Sep 2017)

_Oops_, I see your point. My mistake.


----------

